
I’m a Woman in Tech, but Even I Didn’t “Get It” Until This Week - mooreds
https://lauraroeder.com/i-m-a-woman-in-tech-but-even-i-didn-t-get-it-until-this-week-350cf8b62c46
======
bradknowles
So, as the old white guy in the room who is also on the spectrum, can someone
clarify for me what kind of behaviour was spotted in this instance that should
not have been exhibited?

I might be able to help spot things like this in the future, if I know what to
look for.

